# Any good breeders near NJ or surrounding areas



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

There is a search feature in the top right hand corner of the page - you can enter any term and it will bring up all previous threads on that subject: "NJ Breeders" "New England Breeders" etc. Have you taken a look at the puppy referral links on the GOlden Retriever Club sites in your area? www.grca.org will have a site where you can search for clubs by state and you can contact the clubs. Networking, word of mouth with them is an excellent way to find a good breeder.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

You can also get help from Pawpointer. http://pawpointer.com/

I got my dog from Mountain Goldens in Sparrowbush NY. 

I also looked into (Some more than others)
Harborview, Erie PA
Kalm Seas, Southampton, NJ
Lothlorien, Worcester, NY
Pennylane, Englishtown, NJ
Shor'Line, OH
Cloverdale Tolland, Conn
Ruffwater Pittsburgh, PA
Eldorado, Richmond, VA
Sanmann, Sellersville, PA
Stonecroft Goldens, Dushore Pa
Tanglewood, Charlotte, NC
Laverys goldens, NY
Overlook Goldens, CT/New York, NY
Ice Wind, Phillipsburg, NJ
Gazn Goldens, Towanda PA
Beau Geste, Acton, MA
Goldilocks Goldens, Levittown, PA

I avoided 
Gold-Rush Wrightstown, NJ (the Ann Johnson Gold Rush)
Greenfield puppies
Golden Glory, Downingtown PA
Gambit Goldens, Hamilton, NJ
Tarameg Golden Littlestown, PA
Delmarva, Maryland





s. 

*Or you can go to your local Golden Retriever club's next meeting and meet a bunch of breeders at once.*

Good luck and I am so sorry about your losses.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Out of curiousity, why did you avoid Delmarva? I've always heard really great things about them.


----------



## Arnispinay (Oct 26, 2016)

bethlehemgolden said:


> You can also get help from Pawpointer. Pawpointer
> 
> I got my dog from Mountain Goldens in Sparrowbush NY.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with Delmarva? I'm on the waiting list. The **** and sire have their clearances.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Arnispinay said:


> .


 I'll pm you.


----------



## Qwerty43 (Oct 29, 2016)

Sorry to intrude-but I'd love to hear feedback on Delmarva, too, as we're on the wait list. Thanks!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What do you want in a dog? Do you want a couch-loving companion? A dog to hunt with? Do you want to show? If so, what kind of events? This something a breeder will want to know and we need to know in order to point you to the right breeders.

Lycinan (north of Baltimore) has pups on the ground from a long-lived breeding program. They tend to be smart, active dogs. Eta D'Oro (near Herndon, VA) has a very bright girl who needs a show home that will keep her busy. I have heard only good things about Delmarva.

Good luck!


----------



## Qwerty43 (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for the questions. We're interested in a family pet that's active and inquisitive but not over the top energetic. Health and personality are our primary concerns-but we know nothing is guaranteed. We have no plans to show or hunt. Just train for basic obedience and enjoy companionship. Unfortunately Lycinan hasn't gotten back to me but I can reach out again. Delmarva and Baybreez have litters due-but there seems to be some real passionate opinions about Delmarva that I'm not sure how to take. 

Happy to travel to breeders in NJ, Virginia, Maryland, etc. for the right pup. 

Thanks again, this forum is great!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I got my boy from Kalm Sea in Southampton, NJ. He's perfect for us  His breeder knew exactly what we were looking for and gave us exactly that. He's my first dog, so I was looking for a dog on the lower-energy side, who is really easy to train and has an off-button. I got all of that and so much more.
I've been told she isn't breeding again until Winter, but if you can wait until then, I'd 100% recommend her.

I've heard really good things about Lycinan, Shor'line, and Pennylane too.


----------



## Dogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Please let me know abt Delmarva too
Thank you


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I was considering a Delmarva breeding that unfortunately didn't take. I found Sue to be communicative & forthright, she wasn't going to promise anything she couldn't deliver. She was also able to provide input on litters in the area & breeders she recommended. I've seen her girls out showing (and winning) and I was in a field class this Summer w/ a delightful Delmarva boy who was this family's 3rd golden. With any breeder, educate yourself, have an idea what you're looking for & then engage to make sure it's a match--you will want a breeder you click w/ due to the support & experience they bring.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

LOL... If you want to ask me about Delmarva *please pm me*. 

I will say this, 
1) They have beautiful dogs
2) They abide by the COE, have all the right clearances and such
3) They are active with their dogs.

My reason for not wanting to get a dog from them is a completely non dog related issue.


----------



## shernj (Sep 15, 2018)

Arnispinay said:


> What's wrong with Delmarva? I'm on the waiting list. The **** and sire have their clearances.


Thanks for your information. I have had two goldens over the past 24 years. My most resent golden lived to be 14 yrs 4 months, and was the most wonderful dog, but the breeder is no longer breeding. Gambit was recommended. So I am curious about your listing. Also, curious about Camelot in NJ.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

sharonbuge said:


> Thanks for your information. I have had two goldens over the past 24 years. My most resent golden lived to be 14 yrs 4 months, and was the most wonderful dog, but the breeder is no longer breeding. Gambit was recommended. So I am curious about your listing. Also, curious about Camelot in NJ.


Hello and welcome to the forum. You may want to start your own thread asking about those 2 Breeders in the Choosing A Breeder & Puppy section as this thread hasn't had any posts in nearly 2 years. If you need help starting a thread please let me know. Enjoy the forum and good luck with your puppy search.


----------

